# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Оригинальный метод обхода фильтров+привлечение внимания

## ScratchyClaws

С первого взгляда пришло самое обычное американское письмо (как всегда вызывающее вопрос а МНЕ-ТО это чудо ЗАЧЕМ?!  :Wink:  )
Но прокрутив текст вниз я обнаружила не просто набор слов (как оно обычно бывает у наших спамеров) а два кусочка каких-то литературных произведений... С весьма захватывающим сюжетом (прям даже не хватает ссылки - данную книжку можно купить ЗДЕСЬ, предъявителю данного спама скидка 5%)

OT: Be Immune <[email protected]>
КОМУ:[email protected]
ТЕМА:RE:



> Surgery is too dangerous for you? Penis Enlarge Patch will be much safer.
> 
> _ttp://www.pixuh.hk/
> 
> Dont be afraid to buy our Penis Enlarge Patch.<BR>If you are not satisfied with its results, we promise to refund your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Года полтора - два назад шёл спам в сопровождении цитат из английского перевода "Пикника на обочине" и "Мастера и Маргариты". Потом начали цитировать "Капитана Блада".

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а всё ж приятней чем бессмысленный набор букв или слов в русском спаме))

----------


## maXmo

Мда… когда человек начинает читать спам…  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Тут очередной центр американского английского шлёт спам в картинках, а в текстовой части - мелко нашинкованная подборка из примерно десятка малопристойных анекдотов.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Мда… когда человек начинает читать спам…


А чем ещё на работе заниматься?  :Cheesy:  
Ладно шучу... Просто так проглядела... С тех пор как *jshumlyanski* оказался автором действительно важного письма по работе я внимательнее стала почту смотреть)))

----------


## icon

> Мда… когда человек начинает читать спам…


Лучше спама, только тишина.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а вот уже наш русский изврат 




> Зайди срочно там и поговорим
> 
> only(дефис)sex.ru/(тут чат напиши по английски)(chat)

----------


## kuznetz

Это они видимо стараются чтобы не зафильтровало по черным спискам SURBL. Иначе бы так не извращались


Вот еще прикольный пример - спамеры замаялись от эффективности своего спама:

 Сдается офис, две комнаты ~9кв.м и ~20 кв.м + кухня(около 6ти метров), 10 минут пешком от м.
Тимирязевская. Цокольный (С окнами) этаж элитного жилого дома. Охрана, Приточно-вытяжная система
вентиляции, круглосуточный доступ, безлимитный Интернет, Номер МГТС + возможность цифровой
телефонии, Локальная сеть, АТС. Вход по карточкам. Возможно использование кухни под другие нужды
(обсуждается дополнительно)

41000 р/мес, включая все налоги. Собственник на "упрощенке", но возможен любой способ оплаты.
Цена обсуждения не подлежит. Офис "под сотрудников", посетителей необходимо встречать,
производство или склад - полностью исключено. Идеально под программистов, колл-центр и любые
другие задачи, сопряженные с работй в первую очередь с компьютером, телефоном и бумагами и только
в последнюю очередь с людьми. Предпочтение отдается компьютерщикам (возможно взаимовыгодное
сотрудничество).

ДРУГИХ ПОМЕЩЕНИЙ НЕТ. Просьба внимательно читать объявление и не задавать вопросв, на которые
ответы уже написаны. Помещение свободно, сдается срочно. Просьба на просмотр приезжать с лицом,
уполномоченным принимать решения и подписывать договор сразу, при просмотре, если помещение
понравилось. Посмотреть можно и в вечернее время. Телефон:

(495) 743-xxx1


Они бы исчо так и написали: RTFM

----------

